# DMESG asus acpi

## 102376

se do dmesg per vedere i log di boot mi ritrovo una lista di errori

```
Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

.....................................

...............................

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
```

dove può essere il problema

EDIT: ho controllato il kernel e ho carito il modulo video.ko al boot man risolvo nulla

----------

## Ic3M4n

dovresti togliere questa linea dalla conf del kernel. probabilmente il tuo sistema non è in grado  di acquisire tale informazione.

```
<*>   Video
```

----------

## 102376

poi ho altri errori come faccio a  vederi i log cìè solo il comando dmesg???

mi vengono nascosti da quel errore!!!!!

ho riconfigurato il kernel problema non risolto!!!!!

altre soluzioni?

----------

## 102376

ho risolto in parte, non ho + quell errore ma ho dovuto levare dalla configurazione del kernel ASUS/MEDION Laptop Extras!!!

sembra funzionare tutto bene ma non ho + gli extras

bho come faccio a vedere i log di sistema quelli per intenderci con la pallina verde??? :Wink: 

----------

## Tipo

Ciao! anche io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema, ho risolto come hai detto tu..

Volevo sapere se hai risolto in altri modi visto che anche io ho un Asus e potrebbe fare comodo un opzione del genere.. ti dispiace farmi sapere ? grazie. 

Ciao!

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao, 

i log sono nella cartella /var/log, se ti puo' essere utile...

```

ada / # ls /var/log/

amuled.log    dmesg       faillog  news                rsync.log  telnet

amuleweb.log  emerge.log  kernel   pwdfail             sandbox    wtmp

critical      everything  lastlog  python-updater.log  sshd

```

Paolo

----------

## gutter

Io uso questi:

```

*  app-laptop/acpi4asus

      Latest version available: 0.29

      Latest version installed: 0.29

      Size of downloaded files: 28 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi4asus

      Description: Acpi daemon and kernel module to control ASUS Laptop Hotkeys

      License:     GPL-2

```

se cerchi sul forum c'è pure un howto.

----------

